# Trophy Room/Wall Photos



## jtomczak

How about some pictures of folks' trophy wall/room?

I'm waiting on my mount back (any day now!) and I'll put mine up.


----------



## 01Foreman400

*Congrats*

Here is my living room.  The boss won't let me put anymore of my animals in it.  The rest are in my office.

Darrell


----------



## jtomczak

Sweet!  Keep em coming folks!


----------



## jtomczak

From THunter, this is what I'm talking about...


----------



## Hoss

Nice trophy rooms.  Congrats on some fine deer.

Hoss


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

here's a few.


----------



## Bruz

Here are a few........


----------



## Dub

Great looking rooms guys...keep on posting them!!!


----------



## Greg Tench

Here s a few


----------



## Chris1

nice looking walls! im working on mine


----------



## 7mm mag 06

me 2 ill be postin when my buck and my mallard gets in


----------



## skinzem

Those are some real nice mounts, thanks...


----------



## Just 1 More

Starting to get a little crowded  
LEFT SIDE




RIGHT SIDE


----------



## kevincox

*here's a few of my best bow kills*

My best bow kills


----------



## SELFBOW

i got a couple,
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=104424


----------



## Hawken2222

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## nickel back

WOW! NICE!!! REAL NICE!!


----------



## bubbabuck

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=106923

here ya go.....


----------



## Dub

There are some real studs on some of those walls!!!


----------



## Bruz

bubbabuck said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=106923
> 
> here ya go.....



That aint even fair!

I've said it before and will say it again....What an absolute HOSS.


----------



## bubbabuck

Bruz said:


> That aint even fair!
> 
> I've said it before and will say it again....What an absolute HOSS.






OK....it was a little dirty  ....I still can't believe it myself !

They're are some studs hanging on some of ya'lls walls !!
Good thread !


----------



## shop foreman

work in progress


----------



## leo

*Awesome trophy rooms*

thanks all for sharing them with us 

Keep them coming


----------



## sureshot375

here is some of our stuff.


----------



## sureshot375

more stuff


----------



## sureshot375

and more stuff


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Man Sureshot, you are a killing machine. When do you find the time to work???  Awesome mounts.


----------



## Jim Thompson

all great rooms and mounts folks keep em coming!  

mine is in transition right now but will be going again soon


----------



## snuffy

*My living room*

This is my living room. You might be a rednedk if you keep a bottle of Texas Pete on your coffee table.


----------



## snuffy

Problems will try again later.


----------



## Bow Only




----------



## Meriwether Mike

Heres my bone collection!


----------



## snuffy

*one more try*

Hope this works.


----------



## Just BB

Southern Steel said:


> Heres my bone collection!



What do you do when it rains?


----------



## Meriwether Mike

When it rains I herd them into the basement!


----------



## ultramag

I reckon i have been addicted since 1979 when i was 10 years old and i walked up on those six deer on the powerline in rockdale county ga and i had my 20 gauge shotgun with buckshot and they were too far..I have been addicted ever since..Deer are in my blood and a part of me


----------



## ultramag

*A few more and the ones in the basement*

here are a few more and a few in the basement that i want to make into a trophy room one day..I should have a couple of these dudes upstairs


----------



## Arrow3

AWESOME collection Jerry!!!! You know which one is my favorite.....SKYSCRAPER!!!


----------



## Arrow3

Here's my measly collection... I do have 3 bass mounted as well.....two 8's and a 10....


----------



## ultramag

Arrow3 said:


> AWESOME collection Jerry!!!! You know which one is my favorite.....SKYSCRAPER!!!



Is this the one you are talking about? I sent you a cell phone picture of his twin last year and i let him walk and i hope Hunterhaven kills him this year and he is a 170 giant!!
you know the picture that i sent you while i was looking at him was this deers twin..I freaked out when i saw him and could not believe it..There is no doubt that it is the same bloodline..He had huge mass and it was hard for me to stay off of the trigger but hopefully Haven will get to pull that trigger this year


----------



## ultramag

Arrow3 said:


> Here's my measly collection... I do have 3 bass mounted as well.....two 8's and a 10....



I like the bowkill brandon..and i am glad that you thought to call me when you touched that release...I was fired up even though i was not there...remember i called it..on you getting a good one last year..Well just to let you know .......I am not feeling it this year   Just kiddin my friend I am putting the big buck killing mo jo on Hunter Haven this year...We are going to put the ole bigguns on the ground this year in Kansas  I do have a good feeling about you getting another goodun with a bow this year because you were so dedicated last year and i know you will be this year also with the new Vulcan


----------



## cpowel10

Ultramag, those are some great deer!  Did you ever score the  buck with the turkey gobbling behind him?  Looks like he'd score good.  Did you kill em all?  Ive got to go find my jaw....its on the floor around here somewhere.


----------



## ultramag

cpowel10 said:


> Ultramag, those are some great deer!  Did you ever score the  buck with the turkey gobbling behind him?  Looks like he'd score good.  Did you kill em all?  Ive got to go find my jaw....its on the floor around here somewhere.



Yes sir
That one i took to the DNR headquarters and that one is the only one i have had officialy scored...I thought i had a boone and crockett..I killed that deer in 2000 in canada.I called around in the ga dnr and had a hard time trying to find someone that would take their time to score him since i did not kill him in ga.When i called the headquarters right down the road they connected me with this guy at the social circle dnr and he was super nice and took the time to set up an appt for me to meet him so that he could score him after the 60 day drying period and show me the proper way to score a buck..He had great mass and short tines..He grossed in the 160s and netted just under 160.He was a pig and weighed over 300 lbs.It took 3 of us to load him on the 4 wheeler..It was 30 below zero that morning..I do remember that


----------



## ultramag

cpowel10 said:


> Ultramag, those are some great deer!  Did you ever score the  buck with the turkey gobbling behind him?  Looks like he'd score good.  Did you kill em all?  Ive got to go find my jaw....its on the floor around here somewhere.



And yes sir i did kill them all...I gave a few mounts away to kids and i have a lot more good bucks that i cut the antlers off of over 28 years of chasing them..but nowadays i do not kill many deer...I take a whole lot of trailcamera pictures and let a lot of deer walk..I dont kill does anymore and i get just as much satisfaction of getting one in range and letting him go.Dont get me wrong i love getting after a big ole smart buck and love eating venison but i just dont like to kill em like used too


----------



## cpowel10

ultramag said:


> Yes sir
> That one i took to the DNR headquarters and that one is the only one i have had officialy scored...I thought i had a boone and crockett..I killed that deer in 2000 in canada.I called around in the ga dnr and had a hard time trying to find someone that would take their time to score him since i did not kill him in ga.When i called the headquarters right down the road they connected me with this guy at the social circle dnr and he was super nice and took the time to set up an appt for me to meet him so that he could score him after the 60 day drying period and show me the proper way to score a buck..He had great mass and short tines..He grossed in the 160s and netted just under 160.He was a pig and weighed over 300 lbs.It took 3 of us to load him on the 4 wheeler..It was 30 below zero that morning..I do remember that



Very impressive kills!  My first thought when i saw that big boy was "booner". Congrats


----------



## ultramag

cpowel10 said:


> Very impressive kills!  My first thought when i saw that big boy was "booner". Congrats



That is what i thought too when i  squeezed the trigger and when i saw him on the ground...He has great mass all the way thru..If he only had 1 inch more on his tine length he would have been...but he was a great buck and  i am thankful for him Here is  one more picture of him..This is what i saw coming thru the spruce trees with snow built up 3 inches on his head from being bedded all night..I killed him right after daylight..He was 21 inches wide inside I reckon it is time to go take a nap..Talk to yo fellers later


----------



## Dub

Ultramag....that buck collection is simply unreal.  Tons of memories on your walls.  Very, very nice.

The quality of those bucks is self evident but equally impressive to me is the quality of the work that went into the mounts.  The ear position in most of those is my favorite on a mount.  What do you call that position?


Thank you for sharing those.


----------



## ultramag

Dub said:


> Ultramag....that buck collection is simply unreal.  Tons of memories on your walls.  Very, very nice.
> 
> The quality of those bucks is self evident but equally impressive to me is the quality of the work that went into the mounts.  The ear position in most of those is my favorite on a mount.  What do you call that position?
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing those.



I just have them mounted with at least one ear like he is listening behind him..I think it makes them look more real..Years ago i would have them mounted With their ears straight forward.


----------



## kevincox

Jerry, Im impressed with the looks of the inside of your house as much as I am with your collection! Your hard work has paid off with more than just some trophy bucks hasn't it!


----------



## ultramag

kevincox said:


> Jerry, Im impressed with the looks of the inside of your house as much as I am with your collection! Your hard work has paid off with more than just some trophy bucks hasn't it!



Thank you Kevin..I like your log house ..It is awsome!!


----------



## outdoordon

*One word*

Awsome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbabuck

Dang Mag !!!!.............You're officialy invited to share the campfire with me and JT anytime.......I'm impressed with you dedication to mister Whitetail !......There's simply nothing that compares to a cold morning watching one of them boys!!

Good Job !


----------



## ultramag

bubbabuck said:


> Dang Mag !!!!.............You're officialy invited to share the campfire with me and JT anytime.......I'm impressed with you dedication to mister Whitetail !......There's simply nothing that compares to a cold morning watching one of them boys!!
> 
> Good Job !



Thanks 
But i still havent connected on one as big as your buck from last year..He is a beast!! I have seen a few that big but i had a bow in my hand in Illinois and had to watch him walk away at 90 yards following a doe You did good taking that giant last year


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Most of ya'll have seen these before. Don't have any pics from the new house.

Taliferro County


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Morgan County


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Jackson County


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Morgan County


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Taliferro


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Bama


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Misc.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

A few more.

I won't show the boxes with the spikes and other little ones in it


----------



## bubbabuck

ultramag said:


> Thanks
> But i still havent connected on one as big as your buck from last year..He is a beast!! I have seen a few that big but i had a bow in my hand in Illinois and had to watch him walk away at 90 yards following a doe You did good taking that giant last year





He was at 90 yds.....I was real proud I had the Omega in my hand !....We will be there this year for a 5 day bow hunt....so I'm preparing myself to watch them walk by at 50 yds while I sit there and admire.......still will be great fun !!!!


----------



## kevincox

bubbabuck said:


> He was at 90 yds.....I was real proud I had the Omega in my hand !....We will be there this year for a 5 day bow hunt....so I'm preparing myself to watch them walk by at 50 yds while I sit there and admire.......still will be great fun !!!!



Better set that 50yd pin! It will greatly improve your chances of bringing home another Illinois giant!


----------



## bubbabuck

kevincox said:


> Better set that 50yd pin! It will greatly improve your chances of bringing home another Illinois giant!





I would want to get real comfortable with that range to take the shot.......25 and in sure does give me the warmer fuzzies !!


----------



## SuthernStix

*a few of em*

a few different .. some from the early years...some from later. i know when I first started hunting if he had horns he was going down.


----------



## Son

*Trophy Room*

Nice bucks ya'll, and I'm relieved to see I'm not the only one with deer heads all over the house. You know, there's always one or two that are favorites, they might not be the biggest. But they might have provided the greatest hunt, maybe one that lasted several years before you could tag em. Here's one of mine, it took me three years to get this nocturnal buck after I first saw him. He always disappeared when gun season opened. So, how did I luck up and trip him. A couple woods walkers, (every club has em) was walking around in the block I was hunting in and jumped this buck and another larger one. This one provided a shot, so he now adorns my wall. Has four brow points on one side making it 11 points in all, with lots of mass. A great buck in my opinion even if he doesn't have a great spread. After all, a spread is nothing but air. Miller Co. Ga.


----------



## Son

*Trophy Room*

Another favorite, took four years to get this one after the first time I saw him. Tried to get him with a bow, but finally gave up and took him with an 06. Why? Because others had come to know the buck was there. He was 7 years old, weighed 152 pounds and has eight points. Macon Co. Alabama, Tanyard Creek, Warrior Stand area.


----------



## Son

*Trophy Room*

A third favorite, the one on the right, and yes I do have him mounted. An eight point from Macon Co. Alabama,1985 I believe. 200 pounds and scores 148 3/8th before deductions. But I don't deduct anything on my bucks. Three years to get him because the first year my gun jammed. Yep, Remington 742  06 and the bolt wouldn't shut good because it was too cold that day. This buck has 7 inch brows and 13 inch G-2 with beams of 23.5 inches long.


----------



## ultramag

bubbabuck said:


> He was at 90 yds.....I was real proud I had the Omega in my hand !....We will be there this year for a 5 day bow hunt....so I'm preparing myself to watch them walk by at 50 yds while I sit there and admire.......still will be great fun !!!!



Dont get me wrong ...I knew he was nowhere close to bow range..40 yards is my comfort zone ...I just had to watch him..I had the can going..it sounded like i was crying with that thing as he casually walked away...Waaahhh...Waaahhh...Waahhh..


----------



## Jim Thompson

great walls and mounts folks keep em coming


----------



## Dub

ultramag said:


> That is what i thought too when i  squeezed the trigger and when i saw him on the ground...He has great mass all the way thru..If he only had 1 inch more on his tine length he would have been...but he was a great buck and  i am thankful for him Here is  one more picture of him..This is what i saw coming thru the spruce trees with snow built up 3 inches on his head from being bedded all night..I killed him right after daylight..He was 21 inches wide inside I reckon it is time to go take a nap..Talk to yo fellers later



I had to bump again for this one.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubbabuck's wall after mount


----------



## kevincox

Jim Thompson said:


> bubbabuck's wall after mount



Wait a minute! There is no big bucks in Southern Illinois!


----------



## Sixes

TTT. Lets see some new ones!


----------



## dannyray

All 3 eight points came from my farm in Warren County.  Still looking for that ten point, he's gonna step out one of these years.  When he gets taken, I think he'd look great right above the snow shoes.  

A dear departed friend killed the one on the left, my wife killed the one in the center, and I killed the one on the right.  Caught the 8.5 pd bass in the neighbors 5acre pond a half mile up the road.  Killed the Dall Sheep in Alaska back in 1990.  37 inch horns, 13.5 inch bases, 8.5 years old.  A hunt I shall never forget!!  Like to get back to "the great land" once more before I die and go on another sheep hunt.


----------



## weathermantrey

I guess i'll post some of our wall mounts...

I killed the first one in Greene county a few years ago and it grossed 132 and change.

The next one my roommate killed in greene county and netted 125 and change, I dont remember what it grossed.

The next one I killed 7 or 8 years ago in elbert county. It was my biggest buck at that time. Probably would have been a sho nuff monster next year. I've never seen such a young deer with 6 running points on one side.

The last picture is an 8 point I killed with a bow on Keowee WMA in the Upstate of South Carolina.


----------



## copecowboy84

Man i tell ya, I hope one day i have a collection that equals have of you guys, great mounts.


----------



## BowChilling

Both sides of my "bow kill" wall.

Deer that is partially in both pics doesn't count. He was a muzzle loader kill.


----------



## SELFBOW

Bowchill Is that Ohio Tags on 4 of them?


----------



## BowChilling

buckbacks said:


> Bowchill Is that Ohio Tags on 4 of them?



Yes sir! Very observant! The rest are Georgia deer. Also killed a 150 gross deer in Ga. this year that is not back from the taxidermist.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

I got two more deer coming will post when they get here doing pretty good to be twenty.


----------



## SELFBOW

BowChilling said:


> Yes sir! Very observant! The rest are Georgia deer. Also killed a 150 gross deer in Ga. this year that is not back from the taxidermist.



I got one from there too that's why I was wonderin. I like the fact they tag them like that. it adds to the memory for me. I know one day I will forget where some came from.


----------



## jtomczak

*mine, waiting on one more...*

...


----------



## headhunter 07

here are a few, some are my fathers!


----------



## BVO25

Outstanding trophy rooms fellas!  I'm saving this thread for position ideas on my future mounts.

I only have a start of a room with only 2 mounts and an antler plaque.  But with only three years in the woods right now I'm happy.

This thread shows my recent buck mount with antler plaque:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=163225

And here is the mallard mount I have...


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

here is just one of my deer (the one i just got back) and my turkey mount


----------



## Dupree

*my mounts*

The big 7 pointer is my fiance's first buck, the rest of the deer are from paulding forest.  The hog is from tennessee.


----------



## dusty80

I tried to post mine but I am computer stupid and can't!


----------



## BowChilling

dustin_horne said:


> I tried to post mine but I am computer stupid and can't!



Sent you a pm Dustin


----------



## BowChilling

*Here are some of Dustin Horne's*

More to come! Nice deer Dustin!


----------



## BowChilling

more from Dustin!


----------



## RJ0104

Wow you guys have some Very nice mounts, hopefully i will have something like some of those in about 10-15 years!!!


----------



## BowChilling

*Dustin Horne continued...*

Very nice Dustin!


----------



## dusty80

Thanks BowChilling for posting them for me. They all score between 120 and 150. I haven't gotten the one in my avatar back from the taxidermist yet. He scored in the upper 140's. All of them came from the same county in about a 5 mile circle.


----------



## DAWG1419

I got this fawn mounted last year


----------



## buckeroo




----------



## Doc_Holliday23

here's ours.  and we've got 2 more on the way.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket

Ultramag!! You have a mini whitetail nature exibit! Nice touch with woody forum on your computer screen.


----------



## shawn mills

latest 4 mounts.http://


----------



## JBWilliams

*Just got pics up*

Here are my better rack bucks that made the wall.


----------



## jai bo

Don't have as many as I want!!!  Still waiting, more meat hunting then anything....


----------



## mat280

*Trophy room still in progress*

No match to others on here, but I still fill my heart pounding experience every time I look at these animals on the wall.


----------



## KingsX

Here are a few


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

KingsX, Nice mounts....awesome tine length on the one!!!  Some of them look like Texas bucks...


----------



## Jim Thompson

nice additions folks, yall keep em coming


----------

